# How many from Doncaster - meeting 1st June 2016, 7pm



## Steve Corney (May 19, 2016)

Just asking how many members from Donny. As there is a meeting  on the1st of JUNE at Church Balk Gardens Communal Hall DN3 2NT,The meet starts at 19.00 and finishes at 21.00


----------



## Northerner (May 19, 2016)

Thanks for the info, Steve  I'll move this to the Events section so it doesn't get overlooked  Hope there is a good turnout


----------



## Steve Corney (May 19, 2016)

Thanks Northerner


----------



## Lynn Davies (May 19, 2016)

I would have loved to have been there but it's the day we set off on our adventure!


----------



## HOBIE (May 19, 2016)

Have a good event in "Donny"


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 19, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> Have a good event in "Donny"




Said like a proper Yorkshireman


----------



## HOBIE (May 25, 2016)

Lynn Davies said:


> I would have loved to have been there but it's the day we set off on our adventure!


Call me nosey but what's the Adventure  Lynn ?


----------



## trophywench (May 26, 2016)

LOL - boring people call them holidays but she and I have Adventures (entirely separate ones) where only the ferry is pre-booked but where the hell in Europe we might visit in the next couple of months - is anyone's guess!  As long as there are roads (and they don't all have to be tarmacked) and aires de stationnement de camping cars, stellplatz etc, or campsites when we feel rich or have laundry LOL - we can go there!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 26, 2016)

trophywench said:


> LOL - boring people call them holidays but she and I have Adventures (entirely separate ones) where only the ferry is pre-booked but where the hell in Europe we might visit in the next couple of months - is anyone's guess!  As long as there are roads (and they don't all have to be tarmacked) and aires de stationnement de camping cars, stellplatz etc, or campsites when we feel rich or have laundry LOL - we can go there!




Wlooooohoooooo get you on your posh jollies. Actually I'm just jealous cos I won't go anywhere that doesn't have a warm bed, hot food and a bar full of the old falling down brain rotting battery acid smelling alcohol. If it salmon fishing then none of these apply of course cos that gets special dispensation. I have been known before now to sleep in the car or in the meadows with the moocows.


----------



## Lynn Davies (May 27, 2016)

Thanks Jenny - very well explained lol

Diabeticliberty - I have a very comfortable, warm bed - everything possible for warm food and plenty of room for a good couple of dozen bottles of vino callapso! 

TV and DVD's stowed away in case of inclement weather and we are trapped in our MoHo.  Kindle fully charged and loaded with several dozen books.  Ipad charged and ready for when on wifi.

Good to go. 

Cannot wait to set off although plans are now in place as for direction we go when we get off the train - it will be left and Belgium and then onto Germany.  I blame the French for this level of planning


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 27, 2016)

Vino collapso - I just split my sides when I read this one  I must away and remove the spluttered coffee from my computer screen and keyboard


----------



## trophywench (May 27, 2016)

Lynn Davies said:


> Thanks Jenny - very well explained lol
> 
> Diabeticliberty - I have a very comfortable, warm bed - everything possible for warm food and plenty of room for a good couple of dozen bottles of vino callapso!
> 
> Cannot wait to set off although plans are now in place as for direction we go when we get off the train - it will be left and Belgium and then onto Germany.  I blame the French for this level of planning



Rumour hath it that the French Gov might be wavering about some of the amendments - bearing in mind 'that football' - is it top marks to the French Unions getting their timing 'just right' ?


----------



## Stitch147 (May 27, 2016)

We have a big American camper that we used to use for car shows etc, sleeps up to 6, room for barrel of beer. We dont use it now as it used to do 6 MPG!!!! So now we have our nice little traikler tent that goes up nice and easy and does us perfect for shows and camping at the GDSF each year.


----------



## HOBIE (May 28, 2016)

Lynn Davies said:


> Thanks Jenny - very well explained lol
> 
> Diabeticliberty - I have a very comfortable, warm bed - everything possible for warm food and plenty of room for a good couple of dozen bottles of vino callapso!
> 
> ...


When me & my mates go on our Motorbikes to Europe we try our best to avoid France. Toll road after toll road.


----------



## Steve Corney (May 29, 2016)

Well its been very interesting to read about every ones Jollyies. But is there anyone from Doncaster on site


----------



## Steve Corney (Jun 3, 2016)

Not a bad meeting, could do with a few more bums on seats. Maybe at the next one in July on the 6th same venue.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 3, 2016)

Steve Corney said:


> Not a bad meeting, could do with a few more bums on seats. Maybe at the next one in July on the 6th same venue.


Glad to hear it went OK Steve  Hopefully, a bit of word of mouth will also get around by the time of the next meeting. I'd suggest posting up a new thread with the date and venue of the next meeting in the title, in the Events section


----------



## trophywench (Jun 3, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> When me & my mates go on our Motorbikes to Europe we try our best to avoid France. Toll road after toll road.



Just like the M6 toll road the Severn Bridge and the Dartford Crossing then, Hobie?  Even the mways that *are* still toll roads (cos a lot of em aren't now) are ALL free and always have been - where they skirt towns and cities!  (from the Paris peripheriques, downwards in size) You just go another way, maybe slightly more circuitous - but so much more interesting and there's never any rush to get anywhere!

Even Bike camping we'd do 'an area' - so get there pdq (and eg the Pont due Normandie is still free for motorbikes and always was) make camp wherever - and then bimble (relatively) locally for a fortnight - and zoom back as fast as possible at the end.  If you can afford to own and run such vehicles a few extra ££ on toll roads that you want to go on is a mere bagatelle!


----------



## Copepod (Jun 3, 2016)

In the days of Mountains for Active Diabetics website, I posted a report of a week's solo hiking in the mountains and along coasts of Sardinia. I included a photo of two Platypus foldable water bottles, one filled with water, the other with red wine, which looked uncomfortably like a bag of blood. A very enjoyable week, all the better for storing wine in a lighterweight container than a glass bottle, so I could dtink one glass a night.


----------



## Steve Corney (Jun 5, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Glad to hear it went OK Steve  Hopefully, a bit of word of mouth will also get around by the time of the next meeting. I'd suggest posting up a new thread with the date and venue of the next meeting in the title, in the Events section


OK will put on later


----------



## AndBreathe (Jun 5, 2016)

Steve Corney said:


> OK will put on later



Steve - Do you have any of your local Diabetes Nurses attending?  

I'm delighted to say my local group regularly has c30 attend each meeting.  The group "leader" is the local Diabetes Specialist Nurse, which I think helps both in "legitimising" the group and also keeping the members coming.  There are some lovevly people in the group, with T1, T2, 2 ladies post-pancreas and kidney transplant, and a couple of partners of diabetics who attend.  There's always lively discussion, and active fundraising.  Next week, I have an afternoon at the local garden centre, wielding (but not shaking) a tin.  That should be interesting.

We routinely have an informal speaker at virtually all meetings, who range from the local Diabetes Consultant, specialist ophthalmologist, podiatrist, dietician, and next time it's someone discussing hypnotherapy.

Sadly, the dietary discussions are still more Eat Well than Reduced Carb, but I'm hoping progress will be made on that from over time.


----------

